

Apple WWDC 2014 Keynote Live Stream – 10:00PDT/17:00GMT - webjames
https://www.apple.com/apple-events/june-2014/

======
webjames
Some pre-reading...

WWDC 2014 Prelude
[http://daringfireball.net/2014/06/wwdc_2014_prelude](http://daringfireball.net/2014/06/wwdc_2014_prelude)

WWDC 2014 Roundup [http://9to5mac.com/2014/05/30/wwdc-2014-roundup-enhanced-
ios...](http://9to5mac.com/2014/05/30/wwdc-2014-roundup-enhanced-
ios-8-redesigned-os-x-10-10-fresh-hardware-plus-new-details/#more-325621)

macrumors WWDC 2014
[http://www.macrumors.com/roundup/wwdc/](http://www.macrumors.com/roundup/wwdc/)

